
Home routers 'vaccinated' by benign virus - Robadob
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-34423414
======
mikehotel
This looks useful for routers that are abandoned by device manufacturers or
run by people that can't update on their own. It just needs a privacy policy,
terms of use and a sign up page. ;)

Aside from helping patch wifi routers, this is also getting RMS quoted in
popular media. According to Symantec[1], code comments include: "To any NSA
and FBI agents reading my email: please consider whether defending the US
Constitution against all enemies, foreign or domestic, requires you to follow
Snowden’s example."

[1] [https://hacked.com/linux-wifatch-vigilante-hacker-infects-
ro...](https://hacked.com/linux-wifatch-vigilante-hacker-infects-routers-
malware-fight-bad-malware/)

